# موسوعة المعادن المصورة



## dmaha (24 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى السلام عليكم
اليوم اقدم لكم اطلس المعادن ، والذى يحتوى على معلومات لاكثر من 3700 معدن معروف ، متناولا صور المعادن وتركيبها البلورى وشكلها الخارجى وكيفية تكونها الجيولوجى والكثير المفيد ان شاء الله​ 
The Photo-Atlas Of Minerals 




*The Photo-Atlas Of Minerals | 776 MB*

Finally, a full-boat mineralogical CD that really exploits the potential offered by personal computer technology in presenting and accessing mineralogical information.... The Photo-Atlas of Minerals stands heads and shoulders above any other efforts in this vein to date.
* More than 6,500 high-resolution images
* Images for over 800 different species
* Data for more than 3,700 known minerals
* Mineral name pronunciations (audio)
Origins of mineral names
* Synonym and variety names
* Crystal forms, symmetry and twinning
* Mineral localities with index maps
* Modern Strunz mineral classification
* Glossary of mineral terminology
* Cross-indexes for easy searching
* Copy and print images and data
* Mineral identification game

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720046/cc5da...part1.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720113/f1c62...part2.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720167/97c1b...part3.rar.html


http://hotfile.com/dl/21720209/0903d...part4.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720300/0dd62...part5.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720393/6bcfc...part6.rar.html


http://hotfile.com/dl/21720490/35366...part7.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21720543/b0455...part8.rar.html


منقول للافادة ان شاء الله​


----------



## اوغاريت (29 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة المحترمين
شكرا على جهودكم
بعد ان تم تحميل الاجزاء السبعة الاولى بنجاح
لم يتم تحميل الجزء الثامن و يعطي رسالة :
404 - Not Found
ارجو حل هذا الاشكال 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------

